# Set more recording defaults



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Right now, the only recording option that can be set to a default is Quality. How about being able to set the defaults for Keep At Most, Show Type (Repeats & First Run), Keep Until, Start Recording, and Stop Recording? It's incredibly aggravating to have to reset these parameters every time I create a new Season Pass or auto-recording Wishlist.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree there need to be more selections, for example keep at most stops at 25, how about 5 inclements up to 100. Its not 1996 anymore.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Videodrome said:


> I agree there need to be more selections, for example keep at most stops at 25, how about 5 inclements up to 100. Its not 1996 anymore.


I'm not looking for more selections of Keep At Most. The problem is you can't set a _default_ for Keep At Most, so if you don't want Keep At Most 5 you must change it every effing time you create a new Season Pass or Auto-Recording Wishlist.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

Well i am saying in addition to your comments.


----------



## getme2sarasota (Jul 1, 2009)

I agree totally with Tivogurl. At the very least, make the "Show Type" default to "First Run".


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

I see no reason not to implement this request.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

This one has really bugged me. The Directv DVRs have a default setting that you can change. It just seems like such a simple addition and yet it would save a lot of time and make usability much better.


----------



## HighTechMN (Mar 22, 2009)

Agreed!! This is one of the biggest time wasters in the interface, especially when setting up all of your shows on new hardware. A fully-customizable "one-click" season pass option would be fantastic. (okay, maybe two clicks would be okay.... you'd have to get to the season pass menu first I suppose  )


----------



## Grandpasteve (Jan 13, 2007)

I am on this bandwagon. I just got done setting all my season passes on a new HD unit and setting keep at most = 2 and first run only for each one is a real PIA.

Even more necessary though since 20 hours of HD disk space needs better management.


----------

